# Simpleshot peerless band install



## Duke1066 (Apr 20, 2019)

I just saw a pic of the SimpleShot Peerless, I had never seen the single slot band attachment before. Except the double slot on Whammo I had a "natty" with forks that wouldn't mount 1" flatbands well; I used my scroll saw and cut the slot as on the "peerless" model. 
Why are more people not using this method? 
It seems to easy to work well, there must be some drawback that I haven't discovered. Below is my "Natty" from the lemon tree in my yard.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a Simple Shot Peerless and the reason I don't band it the way you show is that I prefer to run it wrap and tuck OTT. I am ok at shooting TTF but much better at the OTT. But I love the shape and comfort of the Peerless.

Side note: Never thought lemon would clean up so nicely


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Single slots work well - kind of a KISS attachment.

I've used it on a few natties, and a figure 8 descender build.

I think the only reason I don't use it more is that I don't like slotting or drilling my fork tips - even when there is plenty of material to keep them strong.

A personal quirk, I guess.


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have thought about that myself. I love it on my wingshooter recurve.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

